# caterpillar INJECTION?????



## Themadd1 (Mar 26, 2007)

So I was looking at a newsletter the other day and saw that there was an injection of acephate that will kill caterpillars. 

Arborjet has a system out that I have never used before. I currently use Mauget products and wonder if anyone has opinions on the Arborjet system and/or effectiveness on caterpillars.

Cheers..


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 27, 2007)

I've used the Arborjet Tree IV system for 3 years now on Ashes (EAB) It works well. I like the low pressure/high volume approach. I get complete drain and it's an easy system to work with. The trees appear to be doing well, so far.


----------



## Themadd1 (Mar 28, 2007)

I guess my real concern is whether acephate works on caterpillar through an injection method. Anyway if you have info get it out there.

Thanks,

Themadd1


----------



## Themadd1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone have some thoughts?>


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 3, 2007)

I am not sure about the acephate formulation via injection. Reading the label is a good start.

I know there are injectable formulations of abamectin that will give control of caterpillars.

But if you really want it raining dead bugs there's no substitute for bidrin.


----------



## Themadd1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I would love to stay away from bidrin if possible. I will check out the abamectin. I have a feeling I will have to stick to my spray formulas for the time being and integrate new weapons as the summer draws near.

Thanks,

THemadd1


----------



## TreeWizard (Apr 17, 2007)

I've used Tree Tec's Dendrex product (acephate) for Gypsy Moth Larva for the last 6 years and it works very well.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 18, 2007)

Acephate is the old strandby Orthene's chemical name. There are many other products using this old organophosphate.

It is very mobile in tissue, is broad spectrum and has a halflife of around 30 days in neutral pH delivery. If I remember right slightly acid carriers will extends that a little, base criers drop the halflife conciderably.


----------



## diltree (Apr 18, 2007)

I second the Dendrex, thats stuff is great for caterpillars


----------



## Themadd1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am going to look into the Arborjet product. I really wanted to get some non-biased opinion before I shelled out the $1500.00 on the injector system. Seems kind of pricy for plastic bottles. I am sure it well made but you never know in this industry. 

I have just gotten a bad experience with a new spray rig. I wont say the name of the company but I had two weeks of repair after making a long journey to pick it up. 

Fortunately, they sent their tech to do the gear ratio repairs that blew out the pump twice. 

Thanks again.


----------



## elmnut (Apr 20, 2007)

Abamectin B1 is the active ingredient in Greyhound, used with the Arborsystem wedgle. Here in Central New York, Forest Tent Caterpillars are out of control. I am going to try injections on a number of trees that can not be treated otherwise. I will post the results.


----------



## diltree (Apr 23, 2007)

elmnut said:


> Abamectin B1 is the active ingredient in Greyhound, used with the Arborsystem wedgle. Here in Central New York, Forest Tent Caterpillars are out of control. I am going to try injections on a number of trees that can not be treated otherwise. I will post the results.



Out laws Josey Wales,

That dendrex stuff really works well, its short money too


----------



## Themadd1 (May 30, 2007)

Hello, Everyone I am just checking back to see if people have any results with injections for caterpillars this year. It is still a little early to tell complete effectiveness but there should be some definate visual signs of control.

Let me know I am really interested in results of unbiased field tests.

Cheers


----------



## Themadd1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Bump.

Any results? I want to get started on pricing jobs for next spring.

Thanks

Themadd1


----------

